# New to salt water!



## ElizabethHope (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to know everything there is to know about fish, lights, filteration, food, salt, sand, anything you want to tell me. My tank is a 125g, so I need to know things!
Any ideas are very welcome.​


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Is the tank setup yet with fish and water etc., or are you just getting into it?


----------



## ElizabethHope (Aug 2, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> Is the tank setup yet with fish and water etc., or are you just getting into it?


It's not set up yet, we're actually moving home in 2 weeks and then it will be. I'm just looking things up and getting ready to buy some things, not fish of course just other things that are needed.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

i thought i give it a try and see how i do...experts to chime in on me. salt mix 1/2cup per gal and a large container to mix it in...a powerhead to mix with and 2 for the current in the tank. live sand 1-1 1/2 lbs per gallon. live rock 1-2lbs per gallon. filter sump/refugium. heater get two and put one on each end of tank. master test kit to test water prams. as far as the light that depends on if you will be doing a reef.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

What are you wanting to have in it liz?
I know we talked about it before but i cant remember everything, did you order your lights?


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

You are already starting out right by asking rather than just blindly jumping in. I tell all folks just starting out to go slowly. Take your time and read, research and ask before you do anything. From your post I know that you want fish. Do you also want, shrimps, clams, corals, anemones, or do you just want fish?

From what you've said so far, I know that you will need salt, a large container to mix it in, a pump to circulate the water and tubing to move water in and out of your tank. You will need a hydrometer or refractometer to measure the salinity of your water. You will need a heater or two for those cold nights. You'll need a thermometer or temperature monitor to tell what the water temperature is. You will need some type or types of filters. Again the selection depends on what you want in your tank. You'll want lighting (type depends on what you want in your tank). You'll want a test kit to test for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, alkalinity, and pH. You will want something for fish to hide behind or in (possibly live rock). Unless you want to look at the glass on the bottom of the tank, you will want some sand to cover the bottom of the tank. You will probably want a magnetic algae scrubber to help keep the glass clean.

I strongly recommend that you give us as much information about what you think you would like to keep besides fish in your tank. It would be a great help in determining exactly what you need. My list so far is very basic and only identifies very basic and common needed items.

I posted this summary of commonly asked beginner questions earlier today. You may find it helpful.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/common-beginner-questions-3785.html


----------



## ElizabethHope (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I didn't order my lights yet Phil, I'm looking around for the best deal and the best kind. I want to have everything that I can have in my tank, coral, LR, fish, anemonies everything that I can have without hurting anything.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

What kinds of corals do you want?
I can order you a light through work if you want and save you about $200


----------



## ElizabethHope (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not sure what kind I want I showed them to you before, I like the tinkerbell chalice, and a few of the others that you have.


----------



## TiffanyApril (Jul 29, 2009)

https://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=597+1492+2294+2669&pcatid=2669
I myself love this Elizabeth its beautiful


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, now knowing that you want everything, you will also need an excellent skimmer rated for at least 250 gallons. Your lighting can either be T5HO or MH. If you have or want a canopy to cover the top of your tank your lights will need to be retrofit. If not, you will need a fixture. I think that your tank is 6' long but there are so many different sizes made that the actual dimensions would be a big help in recommending specific set-ups. You will want between 1 and 1 1/2 lbs of live rock for your primary biological filter. You will need a sump to place your skimmer in and a return pump to bring water from the sump back to your tank. As far as getting water from your tank to the sump you have several options. If your tank is reef ready, you just hook up the hoses and you're ready to go. If it isn't you can have the tank drilled and install bulkhead fittings with linelock or PVC elbows for the return and overflow screens with or without elbows for the overflows. You will want an RO/DI filter and possibly a controller such as a Reefkeeper or Aquacontroller.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

it sucks not being an expert.no one gave me props..just repeated the same things i said.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

newbiefishielover said:


> it sucks not being an expert.no one gave me props..just repeated the same things i said.


i thought you did a good job


----------

